# Akku im Netzbetrieb raus oder rein?



## volcom2 (5. April 2015)

Guten Morgen und frohe Ostern,

habe seit Dezember letzten Jahres einen neuen Laptop und beschäftige mich gerade mit der oben stehenden Frage. Die meiste Zeit steht der Rechner auf dem Tisch und wird im Netzbetrieb betrieben.
Mobil nutze ich ihn relativ selten...


----------



## keinnick (5. April 2015)

Rausnehmen schadet auf jeden Fall nichts. Hier ist es auch noch mal ganz gut zusammengefasst: So haben Sie mehr vom Akku - Ratgeber Hardware - Komponenten - PC-WELT


----------



## Tech (5. April 2015)

...dann raus damit. Mache ich auch schon lange so.


----------



## Rambonie13 (5. April 2015)

Hallo,
ich rate es auch jedem den Akku zu entfernen wenn man mit Netzteil arbeitet. Wie keinnick bereits sagte schaden kanns auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## Léinarion (5. April 2015)

Der Akku (ich glaube das gilt für LiPo) sollte nicht tiefentladen, also komplett entladen sein, da er sonst Schaden nimmt.
Wenn du ihn über mehrere Monate nicht verwendest, dann am besten vorher voll aufladen und nach einem halben Jahr wieder nachladen.

_Disclaimer: Meine Aussage basiert auf Internet(halb)wissen und nicht auf Erfahrung._


----------



## Flaim (5. April 2015)

die sache mit dem akku-rausnehmen ist die, dass es spannungsschwankungen abfängt.
tippe gerade an einem sehr guten beispiel, nämlich meinem acer 7750g (i5-2430m, HD6850m). dessen netzteil ist ein wenig zu klein geraten mit nur 90W, was häufig bei großer belastung* dazu führt dass es sich aus dem netz ausklinkt.
hätte ich jetzt keinen akku drin, dann wäre es schon sehr oft abgeschmiert. da ich immer den akku drin ließ musste nur das ladekabel kurz raus und wieder rein und es lief normal weiter.

ja, der akkulebensdauer tut es nicht gut drinnen gelassen zu werden, dafür spart es einem jede menge ärger.


* das laptop versteht unter "großer belastung" bereits ein 1080p@60fps stream auf twitch gucken...


----------



## keinnick (5. April 2015)

Das liegt dann aber eher am zu schwachen Netzteil und ist keinesfalls der Normalzustand. Nutzt Du das Originalnetzteil? Falls ja, hat Acer da wohl am falschen Ende gespart.


----------



## dan954 (5. April 2015)

Das kommt ganz darauf an ob und wie die Ladeschwellen bei deinem Akku gesetzt sind, bei meinem T450s z.B. fängt der Akku erst ab 96% wieder an zu laden, sprich am Netzteil oder Dock kann der Akku ohne Probleme drin bleiben.
Manche Notebooks drosseln auch ihre Leistung, wenn der Akku entnommen wird und Spannungsspitzen fängt der Akku auch ab wie Flaim bereits angemerkt hat.


----------



## DKK007 (5. April 2015)

Insbesondere beim Spielen sollte der Akku herausgenommen werden, da bei Hitze die Lebensdauer abnimmt. Die volle Leistung hat man ja meistens eh nur wenn der Rechner am Netz hängt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2015)

Dann würde ich den Akku auch rausnehmen.


----------



## 442 (5. April 2015)

Am besten Akku rausnehmen.
Wobei ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe dass mein 5 Jahre altes Asuslaptop von 3 Stunden Akkulaufzeit auf 2½ Stunden Akkulaufzeit abgefallen ist (am Rechner arbeiten, keine Volllast). Ich hab den Akku aber nur die ersten 2 Jahre entnommen wenn ich ihn nicht gebraucht habe, ab dann eigentlich immer drin gelassen. Hat ihm also nicht stark geschadet, aber die Änderung ist schon spürbar - sind immerhin ca. 17% Verlust.


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2015)

Den Verschleißt hast du letztendlich auch, wenn du den neuen Akku einfach in die Kiste legst und nach 3 Jahren wieder rausholst.
Ich kenne auch einige Fälle, bei denen der Akku im Schrank hops gegangen ist und nicht mehr funktionierte.

Ich habe bei meinem Laptop den Akku immer drin, auch wenn das mal 6-12 Monate einfach herumliegt und dann erst wieder aufgeladen werden muss.
Die Akkulaufzeit hat sich in den Jahren nicht großartig geändert, nur langsam ist das Teil inzwischen, da schon 7 Jahre alt.


----------



## MrCaedo (5. April 2015)

Ich nehm ihn Auch raus..muss dann nur aufpassen, dass Strom anbleibt wegen BIOS Settings...die Batterie ist nicht wirklich zuverlässig


----------



## yupes (5. April 2015)

Ich habe nen 6 Jahre alten Acer Aspire 5740 und habe den Akku nie herausgenommen, auch nicht bei langem Betrieb mit Stromkabel. 
Die Akkulaufzeit ist von 2 Stunden auf 1,5 Stunden gesunken, was ich für das Alter vollkommen in Ordnung finde. Mein Mitbewohner hat ihn immer heraus genommen, der hat sich nach 3 Jahren verabschiedet. Vielleicht dummer Zufall, vielleicht nicht. Mit dem Akku ist das ja auch immer sone "Glaubensfrage". Mach, wobei du dich am besten fühlst


----------



## Jineapple (6. April 2015)

Leitfaden zur Behandlung von Lithium-Akkus

Da sind alle wichtigen Tipps zusammengefasst. Insgesamt muss man aber auch sagen, dass die Akkus schon recht gut geworden sind, man muss es also auch nicht übertreiben was das Akku schonen angeht. Meine Devise ist, alles, was ohne viel Aufwand möglich ist wird gemacht, aber wenn ich z.B. nicht sicher bin ob ich den Akku in nächster Zeit nicht doch evtl. brauche dann bleibt er auch ruhig mal drin..


----------



## DP455 (6. April 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Das kommt ganz darauf an ob und wie die Ladeschwellen bei deinem Akku gesetzt sind, bei meinem T450s z.B. fängt der Akku erst ab 96% wieder an zu laden, sprich am Netzteil oder Dock kann der Akku ohne Probleme drin bleiben...



Ich würde die untere Schwelle auf jeden Fall niedriger einstellen. Sonst wird der Akku ja ständig geladen, wenn das Thinkpad mal wieder am Netz hängt. Das unnötige Mehr an Ladezyklen führt dann auch recht schnell zu einem Kapazitätsverlust --> Akku â€“ ThinkPad-Wiki . Erstaunlich ist allerdings, was das Rekalibrieren so bewirken kann. Neulich erst wieder einen 4 Jahre alten 9-Zeller von 72 auf 84Wh aufgefrischt...


----------



## dan954 (6. April 2015)

Soll er ja auch in den meisten Fällen, wenn ich es dann wieder mobil benutzen will. Bei den neuen Thinkpads kann und brauch man meines Wissens auch nicht mehr manuell die Schwellen einstellen.


----------



## DP455 (6. April 2015)

Man kann die Schwellen nicht mehr einstellen ?


----------



## dan954 (6. April 2015)

Kann man schon auf Umwegen aber den Energiemanager gibt es z.B. für Windows 8(.1) gar nicht mehr.


----------



## volcom2 (6. April 2015)

Also, darf ich mal als Zwischenfazit festhalten dass dieses Thema hier die Community spaltet? 


MfG Mathes


----------



## Abductee (6. April 2015)

Wird mit dem Laptop gespielt würd ich den Akku rausnehmen und alle 6 Monate laden.
Außer der Laptop hält ohne den Akku nicht den vollen Takt oder er kippt nach hinten weil ihm das Gewicht fehlt.

Wird er nur für Office verwendet, darf der Akku ruhig drinnenbleiben und als USV fungieren.
Durch die Ladelogik wird da auch nichts mehr belastet.


----------



## DP455 (6. April 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Kann man schon auf Umwegen aber den Energiemanager gibt es z.B. für Windows 8(.1) gar nicht mehr.



--> https://thinkutils.wordpress.com/collection/power-manager/


----------



## Olstyle (6. April 2015)

In Zeiten wo man Ersatzakkus vom original Zulieferer für unter 70€ bekommt finde ich das den Komfortgewinn wert den Akku einfach drin zu lassen. Lohnen würde sich ein Akkuschonen wenn dann bei Akkus die man nicht einfach wechseln kann, aber genau da kann man sie ja eben auch nicht im Netzbetrieb raus nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2015)

Bevor der Akku tatsächlich durch das Nutzen unter Netzteilbetrieb kaputt geht, ist der Laptop schon längst veraltet und im Recycling Müll.


----------



## dan954 (6. April 2015)

DP455 schrieb:


> --> https://thinkutils.wordpress.com/collection/power-manager/


Kenn ich schon, soll wohl aber mit 2 Akkus paar Probleme geben, werde es aber bei Gelegenheit trotzdem mal testen. 
Sehe das aber genauso wie Olstyle, ich sehe da keinen Sinn drin auf Komfort zu verzichten nur um den Akku zu schonen wenn ich einen neuen schon für knapp 30€ bekomme.


----------



## volcom2 (6. April 2015)

Ihr habt Recht... Ich lass den Akku jetzt auch weiterhin drin.


----------



## DP455 (6. April 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> wenn ich einen neuen schon für knapp 30€ bekomme...



Einen originalen 6- oder 9-Zeller von Lenovo ganz sicher nicht. Gerade bei den 9-Zellern macht es meiner Meinung nach Sinn, die zu pflegen. Aber gut, für den einen sind 70€ viel Geld, für den anderen halt nicht...


----------



## dan954 (6. April 2015)

Ich meinte den originalen 3-Zeller, gibts bei Campuspoint günstig. Klar sind 70€ Geld aber wenn das Teil nach 3 Jahren kaputt ist, finde ich das auch in Ordnung.


----------



## volcom2 (6. April 2015)

Wie bekomme ich eigentlich raus, welcher Akku in meinem Notebook verbaut ist?


----------



## DP455 (6. April 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Ich meinte den originalen 3-Zeller, gibts bei Campuspoint günstig. Klar sind 70€ Geld aber wenn das Teil nach 3 Jahren kaputt ist, finde ich das auch in Ordnung.



Der 3 Zeller hat aber im Neuzustand schon 'ne mickrige Kapazität (~23 Wh). Was da wohl übrig bleibt, wenn selbiger 1 Jahr lang intensiv genutzt wird? 'Hat so'n bisschen den Anschein, als wollte Lenovo hier bei den neueren Modellen Kasse machen, auch wenn die Akkus für die s-Modelle immer schon teurer waren. Mal zum Vergleich, ein neuwertiger 6-Zeller mit ~63Wh für T410(i), T420(i), T430(i), T510(i), T520(i), T530(i), W510, W520, W530  sowie L410, L412, L420, L421, L430, L510, L512, L520, L530 kostet bei Thinkspot inkl. VK 39€, ein neuer 55€...




volcom2 schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich eigentlich raus, welcher Akku in meinem Notebook verbaut ist?



Über den Akku selbst (da steht doch in aller Regel was drauf: Hersteller- und/oder Modellnummer/name, Kapazität), über das Notebook (Hersteller & Modell) oder über entsprechende Tools wie BatteryCare...


----------



## volcom2 (6. April 2015)

Also ich habe folgendes Notebook. Ist jetzt knapp 4 Monate alt. Aber falls ich mal einen neuen Akku brauche, wo bekomm ich den passenden?

MSI GE60-2PCi745FD

MfG Mathes


----------



## DP455 (6. April 2015)

Steht da was drauf auf dem Akku (dazu musst du ihn rausnehmen)?


----------



## Abductee (6. April 2015)

Suchergebnis auf Amazon.de fÃ¼r: MSI GE60 akku

So lange der Nachbau-Akku von einem Deutschen Händler stammt (+Versand), brauchst du kein schlechtes Gewissen haben.
Bei einer Bestellung aus Hong Kong bist du in den meisten Fällen auf verlorenem Posten wenn du was reklamieren willst.


----------



## dan954 (6. April 2015)

DP455 schrieb:


> Der 3 Zeller hat aber im Neuzustand schon 'ne mickrige Kapazität (~23 Wh). Was da wohl übrig bleibt, wenn selbiger 1 Jahr lang intensiv genutzt wird? 'Hat so'n bisschen den Anschein, als wollte Lenovo hier bei den neueren Modellen Kasse machen, auch wenn die Akkus für die s-Modelle immer schon teurer waren. Mal zum Vergleich, ein neuwertiger 6-Zeller mit ~63Wh für T410(i), T420(i), T430(i), T510(i), T520(i), T530(i), W510, W520, W530  sowie L410, L412, L420, L421, L430, L510, L512, L520, L530 kostet bei Thinkspot inkl. VK 39€, ein neuer 55€...


Da hast du natürlich recht. Sie werben ja mit dem "Powerbridge", das man im laufenden Betrieb den externen tauschen kann, ich kann mir da aber wirklich keinen vorstellen der sowas unbedingt braucht lieber hätte ich da auch einen großen.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (7. April 2015)

Verwunderlich, dass es doch noch Geräte mit herausnehmbarem Akku gibt. 
Allgemein reicht in der Regel die Richtlinie keine Tiefentladung und keine hohen Temperaturen. Folglich niemals den Akku ganz leer laufen lassen und auch nicht langfristig am Netzteil betreiben. Mein Ativbook hat so nach knapp eineinhalb Jahren und etwa 120 Zyklen noch immer nahezu die gleiche Kapazität wie zum Anschaffungszeitpunkt.


----------



## volcom2 (8. April 2015)

Langfristig am Netzteil wird er doch Betrieben wenn er im Gerät verbleibt.


----------



## Abductee (9. April 2015)

Nicht wirklich, die Ladelogik lädt dann nur das immer nach was durch die Selbstentladung verloren geht.
Die Stromversorgung kommt dann rein vom Netzteil.

Ausgenommen schwarze Schafe die wissentlich zum Laptop ein zu schwaches Netzteil dazugeben und für die volle Leistung einen eingesetzten Akku vorrausetzen.


----------

